# Good salt spreader rear lights?



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

Tried to search for some leads on recommendations but didn't find anything. I'm looking for a matching pair (I know sometimes they come sold in twos) of new floods to mount on the back of my dump body to light up the rear pretty good. I have one right now- just a basic, round work light, wired into the trailer plug thru the spreader... They are grounded thru mounting them.

There are a ton on Northern Tool but I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on some quality rear lights, flood-style- I don't want to blind anyone or be obnoxious either, just want to light up both rear sides so I can see better. Thanks!! :waving:

(hoping for a couple that are grounded the same way just for ease)


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

do you have a spreader or just mounting to the box? For reversing or spreading?


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

It's a Swenson MDV in the back of my F550.

The lights would mount onto the chain holders (for when the dump tailgate is on) on the rear of the dump body sides. Perfect spot to tighten them on. 

The lights would be for seeing the spreading AND reversing. Thanks.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

heres what i did if you can follow me....Added 2 nice utility lights from Tractor supply....mounted them to my salter hooked them together and added alittle trailer wiring end that is only like an inch long....on yeah you gotta figure out on the trailer wiring whichone runs your running lights so it is only on when the lights are then to hook it to the truck i use this http://www.tractorsupply.com/traile...e-to-4-wire-flat-with-nite-glow-8483--1433010
really simple prolly sounds messed up but it cost me like $60
i'll post pics if confused
This to me is better then adding floods to the truck cause throughout the year mine always seemed to get broke


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

totally agree with Jeep, cheap rubber mounts are the best usually last 3 maybe 4 seasons whereas everything else will rust out in 1. R emember that most after market lights are meant to be mounted on the front, (relativly clean), not the back (extremely dirty) part of a vehicle.light should be about 4-5 feet up and angled down and out at 45 degrees. I run mostly V boxes and just use 1 light about a foot from the top of the hopper and then I have 2 mounted to the sides of my hitch frame, just snug enough so they will flex back if i run into some deep snow. Just be sure to run a ground from the bulb inside to a good spot, don't rely on the stock ground through the mounting bracket as this will corrode over time(even with plenty of FF) .


----------

